# calling on Great Pyrenees owners



## goatsintheopen (May 17, 2011)

We are planning on getting two puppies next week. 

They will be 6 weeks when we pick them up and they will go in with our 5 goats.  4 of which are kids about 10 weeks old.

We are doing our research and trying to learn all we can about them....                    

 But was wondering if you could give your personal experience with them ? What did you do to train them?


----------



## carolinagirl (May 17, 2011)

you can't just plop them in there and that's it.  Pups that young have to be with the goats only supervised, unless you have an adult goat that will be kind to them and not put up with puppy behavior.  I am kind of leery about getting two pups at the same time.  They are going to bond to each other and not the goats.  Also they are likely to engage in puppy play with each other and may try to double team the goats.  You are really much better off with just one pup unless you can separate them into two different pastures.  

That link I gave you in the other thread has a lot of good info in it.  I have more links on my computer at work....I'll post them in the morning.


----------



## goatsintheopen (May 17, 2011)

Hmm.. ok!  thank you! that is good information to know.  

 We are just starting out and want to do it right.   We had been told that two dogs is better than one because if  when they were older, there were multiple threats ..two dogs could handle it better than one could.:/    and so  figured we'd get two puppies to grow up with the goats.  we do have a wether who is almost 10 months old. he's pretty assertive with the kids.

I'm going to check out that link now.


----------



## jessica117 (May 17, 2011)

I only have experience with 2 great pyrenees.  One came with my sheep, and one week later, after he tried to bite my husband (I really don't know how he would have protected the sheep, when anything or anyone came near the pasture he would bark loudly as he made a bee line for the other end of the pasture) he went back to his previous owners.  We were trying to catch him to groom him.  I know that it wasn't totally his fault but more due to the training he recieved before he came to us, but still... bleh

The other belongs to my neighbor.  My neighbor lives about a half mile from us, and though he hasn't lost an animal since bringing her home, she spends more time at my house and my neighbors on the other side than she does at home.  I realize this is also training... or lack there of.  

So I guess what I am trying to say is be prepared for a good bit of training.


----------



## Roll farms (May 18, 2011)

carolinagirl said:
			
		

> you can't just plop them in there and that's it.  Pups that young have to be with the goats only supervised, unless you have an adult goat that will be kind to them and not put up with puppy behavior.  I am kind of leery about getting two pups at the same time.  They are going to bond to each other and not the goats.  Also they are likely to engage in puppy play with each other and may try to double team the goats.  You are really much better off with just one pup unless you can separate them into two different pastures.
> 
> That link I gave you in the other thread has a lot of good info in it.  I have more links on my computer at work....I'll post them in the morning.


I couldn't agree more w/ 'one at a time'...
We got all of our LGD around 1-2 yrs apart and I truly believe that's part of why we didn't have any bad experiences.  Also, showing them what is and is not acceptable is a must.

You just drop them in w/ your kids and you're going to be posting, "Help, my 6 mo. old LGD just tore up the legs of a kid" in a few mos....

I *never* leave a pup LGD (under 18 mos) w/ any goat smaller than they are.  EVER.  The play instinct is just too strong.

For 18 - 24 mos, they are NOT LGD, they are "puppies" and huge ones at that.


----------



## carolinagirl (May 18, 2011)

a year to 18 months apart is about pefect spacing.  My first Anatolian (a male) is due here this summer and I am already looking for the breeder of my second one.  that way I can get on the waiting list for 2nd choice female.  

Two dogs (especially puppies) get into 10 times the trouble that a single one will.  You almost NEVER hear of livestock or human attack that involved a single dog.  Dogs tend to egg each other on and would do things in pairs that they would never do alone.


----------



## goatsintheopen (May 18, 2011)

Thanks ya'll..I guess I should of clarified what I meant when I said 

"They will be 6 weeks when we pick them up and they *will go in with* our 5 goats."

I certainly didn't mean we were just going to Drop them in there without supervision and Leave them.  I was merely explaining the circumstances in which the puppies would be exposed to.  

Guess I should of explained that better because  apparently there was a misunderstanding and ya'll thought that we weren't going to supervise anything.  

We have two dogs already, as well as many other animals..  I know better and know you have to watch anything when introductions are made. 

 I was hoping to get more of what to expect, what the best way to train them for their job, ect...  I guess I should have explained that too.    :/

but I DO appreciate ya'll pointing out that we should start with one pup and why.  I had read that same thing in an article a little bit after making my initial post. so that helps us out and we're probably only going to get the one now.


----------



## carolinagirl (May 18, 2011)

I am glad that you have reconsidered getting two of them.  I think you will have things well under control!  

You would be amazed though at how many people do think all you have to do is drop the pup in the goat pen and you have a ready-made LGD! I am glad you know otherwise.  Sounds like you are off to a good start already.


----------



## goatsintheopen (May 18, 2011)

carolinagirl said:
			
		

> I am glad that you have reconsidered getting two of them.  I think you will have things well under control!
> 
> You would be amazed though at how many people do think all you have to do is drop the pup in the goat pen and you have a ready-made LGD! I am glad you know otherwise.  Sounds like you are off to a good start already.


I understand that, and I'm sure you've run into plenty of people who've though that's all you had to do.

It'll be our first Great Pyrenees (obviously,  LOL)  and I'd never even heard of the breed before, until we picked up our Boers. the person we bought them from has Three GP sisters.  And that was my first and only encounter with that type of dog.  

I've always had pets never a LGD, never had goats either until this year..so trying to borrow brains and gain as much information on all this as possible.  Articles are good.. ..But personal experiences are so much better.

Yep, going to take ya'lls recommendations and just get one, then get another later.      

feel free to note anything else we need to be aware of or look for or what have you...


----------



## jodief100 (May 18, 2011)

I have two GP's I got as adults.  They were working together before I got them and they still work great as a team.  

We just got a 6 month old pup who was being rasied with goats.  I put him in the buck pen.  He is being taught how to take care of the goats with ones big enough to push him around.  He has been very good with them.  One of my 2 week old kids got into the buck pen the other day and Jack, the puppy chased it and chewed on it.  He wouldn't leave it alone. I ran up there as soon as I saw what was going on, took the baby away and scolded Jack.  The baby was fine but he could have been hurt or run to exhaustion.  

So, puppy is great with big goats, not good with little ones.  I think he will be fine when he gets older.


----------



## goatsintheopen (May 18, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I have two GP's I got as adults.  They were working together before I got them and they still work great as a team.
> 
> We just got a 6 month old pup who was being rasied with goats.  I put him in the buck pen.  He is being taught how to take care of the goats with ones big enough to push him around.  He has been very good with them.  One of my 2 week old kids got into the buck pen the other day and Jack, the puppy chased it and chewed on it.  He wouldn't leave it alone. I ran up there as soon as I saw what was going on, took the baby away and scolded Jack.  The baby was fine but he could have been hurt or run to exhaustion.
> 
> So, puppy is great with big goats, not good with little ones.  I think he will be fine when he gets older.


We had thought about getting adults..but being inexperienced, we figured the pups would be a good route, that they could grow up with the kids since they'd all be about the same age, goats being almost a month older.  We were afraid that there would be issues of adopted older dogs not liking chickens or having some other behaviour problem.  good to know yours worked out well.  

Like I said, we have a Wether and he's about 10 months old.he's a good size too.  He's sweet but definitely likes to have things his way.  Hopefully he will help the female we're going to get, mind herself.  Of course we'll be out there too, watching like hawks.  I'm paranoid about my animals  almost to a fault..   LOL     

Glad your baby is alright!  that had to be scary! I'll definitely make sure the new pup knows the kids aren't chew toys. and make sure she doesn't chase them.

I did have a question about what to do with the pup in the evenings?  I know she shouldn't come into the house..we do have a dog crate I can put her in at night till she can be out by herself.  What do you think?  what would be the best thing to do?


----------



## Roll farms (May 18, 2011)

Can you pen the pup up w/ the wether at night?  So he bonds to it?

Or put the crate in the barn / shed / pen w/ the goats?

You definitely are right in not bringing it into the house.

We sold 10 LGD pups 2 years ago.  
One ended up killing a kid...it was the only one that was put IN w/ kids... 
I warned them but...some folks think that 'It won't happen to me, and it's such a sweet puppy.'

Lead train the pup...get him to take being 'tied out', so that if you ever need to, he won't freak out.  (We occasionally have to drive in and out of our pasture and it's just easier to snap them to a lead rope / tie them up than lure them in the barn and lock them away.)

Ours are scary smart / suspicious of anything new.  
Act like big changes are no big deal and they will to...if you get excited, they will.

Keep an eye on those dewclaws, they can grow into the skin / get infected.  Show the dog it's "ok" for you to mess w/ it's feet, belly, etc.  In fact, I highly recommend tossing them on their back every so often, getting them to show submission - just so they remember who the boss is.

A big scary growly voice from me will stop and drop my dogs.  I have never (and wouldn't) had to hit any of them.  You just have to 'speak dog' and show them what's ok / what's not.

We raised our 1st one w/ chicks and let him show the rest that chicks aren't toys.  We lost 1 guinea in 8 yrs...and I'm not sure if he killed it or just chewed on it some, it was slobbery but not 'hurt'.

Also, FYI...same sex pairs, even fixed same sex pairs, rarely work.  I've heard of some bloody fights with 2 females, and our 2 males couldn't be in the same pasture.
And...fix her.  A dog in heat is not focusing on her goats / protection duties.

Ours had 2 males to do her 'work' while she was busy having pups.  Lone LGD should always be fixed (IMHO).  It didn't hurt their guarding abilties one bit, I think it improves their focus.


----------



## goatsintheopen (May 18, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Can you pen the pup up w/ the wether at night?  So he bonds to it?
> 
> Or put the crate in the barn / shed / pen w/ the goats?
> 
> ...


Good To go!  Glad you chimed in again, I know you have these dogs and would be able to contribute quite a bit.

I sure can put the crate in with the goats.  that's what we'll do then.  

I know what you mean about people not listening.  My mom gave a goat to some people once, who wanted a pet for their daughter..my mom told them that wouldn't be a good idea but they knew better..long story short, the goat was back with my mom.  

yes!  Will make sure she can be led on a leash!  Someone suggested that about my wether and I'm sooo glad I listened!
we  walk our goats around the property..LOL(_they are sooo spoiled_)   so we will get her set up on a lead and will put it on her when we go for our walks.  and I'll work with her on being tied too. 

Great suggestion about the claws.  I read about those.  Will keep an eye on them! Stinks that they could grow into the skin.  will make sure to keep them cut.   thank you for the heads up.

We were going to get a male and female because we'd been told the same thing.  The two dogs we have now are male and female and we've not had a problem with fights.   and Yep, will make sure the female is spayed, read about the loss of focus during"that" time.  

Great!  I can't tell you how much I appreciate all the input.  I'm all about picking people's brains.


----------

